# Buying a 2nd guitar to compliment Strat



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi folks. I'm currently in the hunt to get a 2nd guitar to compliment my Stratocaster. I currently have a mexican Strat HSS that has a nice humbucker in the bridge, I can get some nice distorted tones out of it and also clean tones too. sdsre

I would like a 2nd guitar though to get some extra versatility and it's also because I have 2 amps at home, I'd like to have a nice 2nd guitar that I can use when I want to play in my bedroom instead of my basement.

The type of music I listen to: Led Zeppelin, Beatles, Tom Petty, Judas Priest, Joe Satriani, AC/DC, Queen, and a lot of 80s hard rock (Ozzy, Motley Crue, Maiden), and also Metallica. :rockon2:

Now I'm pretty picky about how a guitar looks. Anyway this is what I've come up with so far. My budget is roughly $600CAD to $1000CAD or so, I'd like to stay under a thousand. While I do have more money than that, I don't want to blow more than a grand right now on a guitar.

Jackson Dinky DK2M - alder body, maple fretboard, bolt-on, 24 frets, SD Jazz/JB pickups, LFR tremolo

Godin Freeway Classic Leaftop - maple body, maple fretboard, Godin pickups HSH setup, strat type tremolo

Ibanez RG1550M - basswood body, maple fretboard, Ibanez HSH pickups, Edge Pro tremolo

Ibanez S470 - mahogany body, rosewood fretboard, Ibanez HSH pickups, ZR tremolo

Epiphone Les Paul Custom - mahogany body, rosewood fretboard, Alcino classic pickups, TOM bridge

That's all I could come up with so far. I don't mind going used, my current guitar and amp I bought used. I've looked for used deals in my town for about 2-3 months now and I haven't yet found something that I really liked. I'm also planning on saving up for a Gibson Explorer or Hamer USA Explorer at some point, but Gibson doesn't even make the Explorer in the colour I want anymore (what I was gonna originally buy), and the Hamer USA Explorer is expensive as hell. kqoct

I will be going out today to the music shop to test out a guitar or two. Let me know what your guys recommendation here is. I just want to hear opinions on what would compliment my Strat nicely as a 2nd guitar and suit of those classic rock tones.

Also forgot to mention, a tremolo is not required.

Thank you all in advance. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

It's hard not to go with the LP. You'd have two major bases of tone covered then. I personally don't have much love for the Jackson/Ibanez style guitars, so I would stay away from them. Another option would be a double fat strat, but they're out of production right now (although Squier I think still makes one). If you like the feel of your Strat, you'd have the same neck and body, but with two big bad humbuckers. The same option exists for Teles too - Deluxe Teles are pretty sweet.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I second that...if you got a strat...get a LP...i'm not into Jackson/ibanez, shredder type as well.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I would check out a used Gibson Les Paul Studio, or one of the PRS SE models. Both will fall well within your price range, and will compliment the strat nicely.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I'd pick either the Godin or the LP.

The Epi LP's prices have gone way out of range lately though so personally I wouldn't tangle with them. Again, personally, if I was looking at an LP style guitar I'd consider an Agile AL series guitar. They come in a plethora of models and finishes, are reasonably priced, and are a great value.

Good luck


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing your opinion.

The more I think about it, I want to keep an eye out for a used Gibson Les Paul Studio, or some sort of used LP copy (i.e. Edwards, Agile).

I do want to try out the guitar before buying it. I will absolutely not buy a guitar without trying it first, so that's why Agile at this point is out of the question.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

There's a Gibson SG Classic (with P90s) for sale on the forum right now. Between that and your Strat, you would be covered for pretty much anything.


----------



## AgileLP (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd recommend trying out a Godin LG. Mahogany, dual humbucker which would contrast nicely with the strat and they are a great value.

I was always an LP guy. I had an Agile (hence my user name), but I just love the Godins. My LG rocks as well as any Les Paul I've played (Agiles, Epis, and Gibsons). Also, the feel would be more similar to your strat than an LP.


----------



## snoglobe (Jun 20, 2007)

Hagstrom Viking or a Swede would be nice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good advice here. I'd add a vote for a Godin LG with humbuckers. Mine has coiltaps and is an infinitely useful tool. The same arrangement in a Tele Deluxe would be good too.

Alternatively, a 335ish guitar with the P-Rails that Paul mentioned, or maybe one of the semi-hollow Godins.

Peace, Mooh.

P.S. Andy, enjoying your day off?


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

I went to the store and tried out these ones:

Epi Les Paul Plus Top

Jackson Dinky DK2M

Godin LG something (the one close to Les Paul shape)


I didn't like the fretboard marker inlays on the Godin, they're more to the side rather than the centre and I didn't really like that. The Jackson felt too much like my Strat. The Epi felt pretty nice. I need to go try out some guitars again though.

I've found a used Gibson Les Paul Studio and Tokai LP copy in town, I'm gonna see if I can go try out the Tokai tonight.

Thank you all for the suggestions. I haven't really thought of a hollow-body, I don't really think I want a hollow body to be honest, at least not right now. I've also thought of the SG, but I'm not a big fan of how it looks. I guess I could try one out though. Keep the suggestions coming.

Oh about the Hagstrom Swede, I haven't seen any of these locally, any dealer for them in Canada?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Mooh said:


> P.S. Andy, enjoying your day off?


Third day off, for me -- caught the same bug that everybody and their brother is missing school (and cancelling lessons, I'd imagine) over.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

snoglobe said:


> Hagstrom Viking or a Swede would be nice.


Good suggestion. Was going to also mention a Godin LG would be a nice complement to a Strat. Serious tone machines - not quite as versatile as, say, an Exit 22, but then again you already have that sonic territory covered with your Strat.

That or try and find a used Agile LP... different guitars for sure but those Agiles offer a lot of guitar for the money.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

You may also want to check out the PRS SE line. To me, they play and sound better than Epiphones, with better consistency.

The SE Soapbar or Singlecut would both be a great compliment to your Strat.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> Find a two humbucker p'up guitar, and put in the Seymour Duncan P-Rails. You will have the most flexibility ever.
> 
> If I was employed right now that's what I would do.


I would agree with this one. I'm trying to figure out which of my guitars would be best to use P-Rails in. I would love to try them.


----------



## RobHaney (Feb 12, 2009)

I own the Jackson strat and I can honestly say that I loved it. The comforte and speed factor was like nothing I ever had before. It was like playing on clouds.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The perfect compliment to the Strat for me is the Tele.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

One word: Telecaster.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy said:


> Third day off, for me -- caught the same bug that everybody and their brother is missing school (and cancelling lessons, I'd imagine) over.


Get well. You know what I'll say, take your mind of it by playing!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd go for the Epi LP as well. You could cover both ends of the spectrum with that and the strat.

Then you'd need something in for between...kkjuw 9kkhhd


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Some people are comfortable playing anything from Fender to Gibson and PRS. Personally I'm not quite that adaptable so I like to buy guitars with similar neck sizes and profiles so that I can easily switch from one guitar to the other. Since you like the Strat, you could look into Telecasters. I'm sure there's a version that plays like you Strat and would allow you to cover other bases.


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with the Godin suggestion. The Freeway or LG or LG Signature (very pretty guitar) have excellent workmanship & sound. Why not buy Canadian these days?

Another thing - the scale length is the same as your Strat (251/2"). If you go with any Gibson, you will be playing a 243/4" scale. It takes getting used to switching from one to the other, so to be comfortable with both guitars it is better to be playing on the same scale. A Tele has the same scale as a Strat as well.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

MustangSVT said:


> The more I think about it, I want to keep an eye out for a used Gibson Les Paul Studio, or some sort of used LP copy (i.e. Edwards, Agile).
> 
> I do want to try out the guitar before buying it. I will absolutely not buy a guitar without trying it first, so that's why Agile at this point is out of the question.


Since you won't buy without trying (can't argue with that)...have you been to AXE up by the Casino on Blackfoot Trail? Go in and see if they have any of these in stock...
http://www.axemusic.com/product.asp?numRecordPosition=36&P_ID=14172&PT_ID=27
They normally do. Great guitars and in your price range. I would also recommend trying a Gibson Les Paul Studio and grabbing one used if one came up (like someone suggested and you mentioned that you were interested in doing).

You should contact this guy:
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...P-Les-Paul-electric-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ106357497
and try that guitar. It is an ESP/LTD EC400AT. They have been discontinued. FANTASTIC guitars! Mahogany body and neck, body has the maple cap and the neck is slimmer like the '60s Les Pauls. Pickups are Seymour Duncan JB and '59. Grover tuners. 
Up close they look like this:









$550 is a great price and there is a case and strap as well. If you could get him to move and sell it for $500 you could cry laughing on your drive home!


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey smorgdonkey, how's it going.

I was actually planning on going to Axe Music last night and try out the ESP Les Paul thas the JB/59 pickup configuration. I didn't get around to doing that because I had to stay late at work.

After some thinking, I've come to the following conclusion:

- I want to get a Les Paul of some sort, but I don't want to spend over around $600 to $700cad at all. If I only spend that much, in about a month or two time, I will have enough money saved over in case I ever find my dream guitar in stock, my dream guitar being a Gibson Explorer in natural finish or one of those Hamer USA Explorers. No one around town has one of these and my local Gibson dealer says they can't order it cause Gibson doesn't make it anymore. I'm going to USA sometime in May, so there might be a place I find there that has it, I need to make sure if I do find one in May that I have enough money for it. Now of course, if this happens, I will still play it beforehand and decide if it's worth it.

So I've narrowed down my options to one of these guitars used:

- Japanese LP copy of sorts, so far have only found that local Tokai, hopefully I get to try this out today
- used Epi LP
- used ESP LP with the 59/JB pickup combo

The brand new Epis and ESPs I think are too much for me right now, but I'll go and try a new one anyway just to get a feeling of it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Definitely try that one in Okotoks on Calgary kijiji. That's a smokin' deal. They were about $750 plus tax and plus the case so at $550...wow...if you like the black it is a crazy deal. The binding is done well too.
Here is a shot side by side with a Les Paul Studio just so you can see the similarity in overall design/look:









Although note that the kijiji guy says ebony fingerboard but that is not the case...I am 99.999% sure that it is rosewood because he had an ad up previously that had a couple other pictures and one clearly showed the model inlay 'EC400AT' and none of them to my knowledge ever had ebony. If you go and check it out then decide to buy it...that model number is important. It is inlaid at the 12th fret. Any other model would require re-evaluation from a price perspective.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

MustangSVT said:


> I went to the store and tried out these ones:
> 
> Epi Les Paul Plus Top
> 
> ...


Try a Hagstrom Super Swede. It has the two humbuckers and a generally LP shape and tone, but also has a coil tap switch, and the scale length is the same as the Strat. LA Music in Mississauga is a dealer, Steve's Music has them as well, there are other dealers around town. Walter's Music, I think maybe even L&M...

I'm in the same boat, but coming from the opposite direction. I have a Swede (not a Super), so it's firmly in the LP world, but I'm looking for something to complement it, so I might get a Strat. But the Godin Exit 22 seems like a nice all-rounder.... Hm.

--- D

Sorry, just realized you're in Cowtown... You know how it is, we read "Canada' and we hear "Toronto". Jokes!


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guys a bit of an update.

I won't be able to try the Tokai until next week, I may have bought a guitar lready by then.

Anyway, I went to Axe Music today and tried out the current LTD EC-400 (so this was athe EC-400VF, not the EC-400AT). I thought it was pretty nice, sounded better than the Epi LP I tried too. I also tried out a PRS SE Singlecut. This guitar was not too bad, but it didn't feel like a Les Paul at all really. Oh and the PRS had very good upper fret access.

I think I've found a dealer for Hagstrom over here as well. I'm gonna go try that used LTD tonight, and I'll see if I can stop over by another music store and try out a Hagstrom Super Swede as well. I'm hoping I like that used LTD a lot because it would be nice to have a hard case for it, it sounds like a good deal.

So basically so far, I've tried:

Epi Les Paul Standard Plus Top
LTD EC-400VF (with SD '59/JB pickups)
Jackson Dinky DK2M (with SD Jazz/JB pickups)
Godin LG something
PRS SE Singlecut

I have not yet tried out an Ibanez as I intended to on my list as I don't really want a tremolo at the moment and I think that will just make my life harder for now.

So far I liked the feel of the Epi Les Paul a bit more than the LTD, but I think that's because the Epi had 10-46 strings on it and the LTD had 9-42 (I prefer 10-46 much more). I liked the sound of the LTD more and also the quality of the guitar seemed better (like frets, tuners, bridge).

A few people in this thread have recommended semi-hollow bodies and Telecasters. I have not played either of these so I will not judge them. The only reason I've passed them up so far because I'm looking to get something to play some hard rock like Guns 'n Roses and AC/DC sort of thing, I didn't think a semi-hollow or a Tele is perfectly suited for that.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

MustangSVT said:


> A few people in this thread have recommended semi-hollow bodies and Telecasters. I have not played either of these so I will not judge them. The only reason I've passed them up so far because I'm looking to get something to play some hard rock like Guns 'n Roses and AC/DC sort of thing, I didn't think a semi-hollow or a Tele is perfectly suited for that.


Ooooh. I _bet_ you're going to get some comments about that one! hwopv

FWIW - Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age and Dave Grohl from Foo Fighters are well-known semi-hollow players, and, lest we forget, the solo to Stairway was played on a Tele. You can make any guitar a firebreather with the right amp or effects.

I'm not saying that I don't agree with you about a LP being great for Gunners or AC/DC stuff, but I can get some downright snarly sounds out of my Dot and my Tele too!


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

Another update. I went to that guy yesterday and tried out the LTD EC-400AT. It was a very nice guitar. It played better than the brand new LTD EC-400VF that I tried in-store at AXE Music which is very surprising. It had a thick tone, was pretty heavy and large body too. It was also in pristine condition. It's very possible I might buy this guitar.

I tried some other guitar after trying out the LTD as well. I stopped by a place called "Music Centre Canada", these guys carry Hagstrom and Hamer guitars. I tried out a Hagstrom Swede goldtop and a Hagstrom Super Swede while I was there and also a Hamer XT Standard (made in china explorer-type). I like the regular Swede more than the Super Swede, but I didn't make much use of the "mids-cut" switch, I thought that was a novelty. Neither Hagstrom played as good as the LTD so I've chosen not to go with them. The Hamer explorer was pretty nice, in terms of the body feel and there was just something about it, but it didn't play that good at all really and the pickups didn't sound great. I asked how much ordering a Hamer USA Explorer would be and they said about $3000. kqoct

Today I plan on going by Long & McQuade cause they have that sale, just to see if they have anything worthwhile. And later in the day, I'll go by this other place, Mother's Music, to try out another new LTD, and to see how it feels.

I'm gonna call the guy that's selling the Tokai LP here and find out what model it is. I'm either gonna wait until I try the Tokai on monday or not at all, so far it looks like I will be buying this used LTD EC-400AT. Definitely a nice guitar. :rockon2:


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

I went to another store today to try out some LTDs and Schecters, and they had just sold a LTD EC-400 and the guy there said he was sorry but there was no more. Well there was 3 more, but one was a EC-1000 with EMGs and the other two were with camouflage finish which I hated. I told him about the used EC400 I had played and he said I should buy it and that they're great guitars.

I then went to another store and played these:

Sparrow LP copy
Sparrow Telecaster copy with HS setup (humbucker in neck)
Hamer LP copy with P-90s

The Sparrow LP Copy (Rat Rod) had some or neck bowing or something. It definitely needed some truss rod adjustment. The action on it was so high it wasn't even funny. Not playable at all.

The Sparrow Tele was actually pretty nice guitar, I definitely thought it was nice, but I wouldn't buy it. I wouldn't mind trying that Tele through my amp though.

The Hamer LP copy was alright, but nothing too special. I didn't think it was better than the LTD EC-400 I tried, so ehh.

I might not be experienced enough to truly tell a great guitar when I play/hear one, but at least I'm trying out as many guitars as I can before making a decision.

Oh yea those 3 guitars, Sparrow and Hamer, I played them through nice 30W boutique amp. I don't remember the name, but it was only 1 channel, it had the nicest clean channel I've ever heard, but it was also expensive as heck.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

AgileLP said:


> I'd recommend trying out a Godin LG. Mahogany, dual humbucker which would contrast nicely with the strat and they are a great value.
> 
> I was always an LP guy. I had an Agile (hence my user name), but I just love the Godins. My LG rocks as well as any Les Paul I've played (Agiles, Epis, and Gibsons). Also, the feel would be more similar to your strat than an LP.


I agree , I just recently looked at some Godins and the neck was very much like a Strat . I remember they were a bit chunkier a few years ago but they even have the rounded edge and no gloss finish so they feel very smooth . Some are 22 or 24 fret so keep that in mind when looking . 

Another that you may find affordable is Heritage guitars which is made in the original Gibson plant in Michigan . Some of those sell very reasonable used . Also some good prices on used Hammers .


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

Yea the neck on the Godin LG felt closer to my Strat than the Epi LP, which is not what I wanted. I want a LP, not a Strat.

Anyway, the only LPs that I haven't tried yet that I would like to are Agile and also Edwards and other various japanese copies such as Burny and Orville, but I haven't seen any of those around here.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll bet that you would be very impressed if you tried an 
Agile LP..especially the 3000 or 3100 series. 

A friend of mine has one...amazing guitars. He also has a '70s Gibson LP and (according to him) the Agile gets quite close to the tones of the Gibby. 

I have his Agile Dauntless LP on loan for a while and, given the price, I'm very impressed with it also....but his more expensive Agile really spoiled me when I played it. 

I'm sure you find something you like.

Good Luck with your search.

Dave


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

greco said:


> I'll bet that you would be very impressed if you tried an
> Agile LP..especially the 3000 or 3100 series.
> 
> A friend of mine has one...amazing guitars. He also has a '70s Gibson LP and (according to him) the Agile gets quite close to the tones of the Gibby.
> ...


The problem here is how exactly would I try an Agile? I don't know anyone that has one, and they don't sell them here. I'm not willing to buy a guitar without trying it.

I'm not saying I disagree with you, but I must try it out first.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

MustangSVT said:


> The problem here is how exactly would I try an Agile? I don't know anyone that has one, and *they don't sell them here.* I'm not willing to buy a guitar without trying it.
> 
> I'm not saying I disagree with you, but I must try it out first.


That is the problem...you either need to know someone who has an Agile or be prepared to buy one without trying it first.

BTW...Agiles aren't for sale in stores, they are only available through the Rondo Music website (or Ebay) or used, as far as I know.

Dave


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I sympathize.... buying a guitar sight unseen is not something I care to do. I'd have to have a lot more disposable cash to do that comfortably. That said, go to the the Agile fan forum and you'll read of plenty of people who were very happy they pulled the trigger without initially seeing their purchase. Me, I got mine from a fellow member here and had a chance to check it out first. Only way I'd do it.


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

There's also one other thing about Agile, (and also Edwards, those japanese LP copies). With the canadian dollar nowadays, these guitars aren't really "cheap" by any means. For an Agile AL-3000 with one of those black hard cases, it would come to about $700 CAD or so, depending on how good the exchange rate from my bank is. I'm certainly not willing to spend $700cad on a guitar sight unseen when I can get a used LTD EC-400 that plays excellent for $550cad.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

MustangSVT said:


> There's also one other thing about Agile, (and also Edwards, those japanese LP copies). With the canadian dollar nowadays, these guitars aren't really "cheap" by any means. For an Agile AL-3000 with one of those black hard cases, it would come to about $700 CAD or so, depending on how good the exchange rate from my bank is. I'm certainly not willing to spend $700cad on a guitar sight unseen when I can get a used LTD EC-400 that plays excellent for $550cad.


True but if you live in a large metropolitan area there are occasionally Agiles that come up for sale used on CL and Kijiji and they tend to be a lot less expensive than an LTD EC-400 - and yet theAL-2500s and up are more than a match to them, quality-wise. For example, my Agile goldtop (a few years old now, with the older headstock and horn shape but the equivalent to a modern-day AL-2500) cost me half that much and it was in mint shape. Very simply, it's an amazing guitar at twice that price.

Guess it's another way of saying 'your mileage may vary.'


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Mustang, I think you are doing the right thing by trying many guitars. You can't go wrong doing that.

However, it would suck to have someone else buy that EC400AT for $550. They really don't come up for sale that often. The last one I saw on eBay was 700 British pounds. They are outstanding guitars and truly, the more experienced that you get the more you will see how great it is.

By the way, I have 3 USA Gibsons, 2 USA Fenders (I had 2 others but traded them), and 25+ other guitars. I am not *the* expert but I do know value when I see it and the LTD for $550 is definitely right there.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing an exhaustive try-out, so I'll add one more to the mix - have you tried a Michael Kelly Patriot? When I got my Hagstrom I was tempted by the Patriot, it's a nice, cheap guitar.

I may be starting a thread like this looking for value-price Strat-type guitars... let me know if you have any suggestions! 

--- D


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guys, an update. I bought the LTD EC-400AT from the guy selling it last night and got to play it for an hour or two. It played great and it sounded great too. I can't wait for the good times I will have with this guitar. I will post some pictures tonight of both my current guitars. sdsre


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Great news. You made an excellent choice...AND you took the pressure off of me because I was very tempted to contact him and ask him to ship it to me. I even had my email address typed in and half of the message composed before I willed myself to stop. If it went on much longer I was probably going to crack or come close to it again...the EC400AT is awesome!! In my opinion you just spent money on a guitar that is very difficult to improve upon...many would say 'under-priced'. 
Look at how beautiful it is with all of that Les Paul style goodness!!!









Congratulations man...great buy!

Oh...and I used to live in Calgary. It was crazy times when I lived there...I hope the economic situation recovers and Calgary returns to its former glory.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a strat and an ES335 style guitar. I find these two most complementary.


----------

